# cold day, hot action on lake conroe



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

went to lake conroe yesterday with hogwild2610 and my grandpa. it was cold, but manageable with no wind. started out looking for crappie, not expexting much. caught 18 in two hours. fish were at the same depth as last week, caught on jigs. when the bite slowed we took off for the catfish hole and managed our limit of 75 fish in four hours. most catfish were 2-3 lbs with several in the 4 lb class...


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I catch alot of catfish everyday, BUT....I'm never running less than a hundred hooks at any given time. That is a very impressive catch on three hooks I can tell you that. Thanks for the story and the pics. Awesome catch, that's for sure.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Man way to go!! We were out there also. We were skunked! Guess you know somethign I don't


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

just was thinkin....were ya'll in a pontoon boat fishing jugs?


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Big haul, what kind of bait. You didn't make grandpa do all the filletting I hope.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is one heck of a lot of fish, congrats on a great catch on a cold day!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks guys. all the fish were caught on a rod and reel...


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats one hell of a catch. Ugh if I could just get my butt out of the deer stand and back in the boat. If only I could do both at the same time.:headknock


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very impressive catch. WTG


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

What a nice catch on a cool day. You'all worked them over. What kind of bait and how deep? Thats a lot of fish. Green to ya!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the dump truck load of fish. Talk about goooood eatin'. Loving it!!!


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

yep, thats mighty good on R&R for sure!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That's going to take longer to fillet them than it took to catch them!


----------



## lars (Nov 15, 2004)

i feel bad for the person 
who had to clean those


----------

